# Schaltauge / Schraube Radon Slide 140



## Derivator22 (24. März 2016)

Hallo,

kurze Frage zu der Schraube, die das Schaltwerk des Radon Slide 140 7.0 befestigt:

Ich meine einmal gelesen zu haben, dass da eine Schraube mit Sollbruchstelle verbaut sein sollte, jedoch es bei einzelnen Fällen nicht der Fall war.
Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. entkräften?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Edit: habe es gefunden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-x-12-syntace-x-12-kopie.772246/


----------

